# Корректор осанки



## Четник (3 Дек 2007)

У нас вот есть корректор осанки Orlett р-р М (120-140 см рост) 52/58 см талия/бедра. Он новый, но ребенку мал (по ошибке взяли не тот размер, а обратно уже н е принимают) может, подойдет кому? Черный, в упаковке


----------



## Ektomorf (20 Мар 2008)

Четник написал(а):


> У нас вот есть корректор осанки Orlett р-р М (120-140 см рост) 52/58 см талия/бедра. Он новый, но ребенку мал (по ошибке взяли не тот размер, а обратно уже н е принимают) может, подойдет кому? Черный, в упаковке



Хех.. мне имено такой и нужен. 
Но боюсь что размер не подоидет да и страны проживания похоже разные.

У меня вот тут еще такой вопрос ... : есле врач не советует покупать ремень и этот коректор осанки, но я его хочу купить и мне он явно подходит, осанку он выправляет очень хорошо, а это имено то что мне и нужно.
Стоит ли ослушитса врачя ( а врачь (физиотерапевт) имхо весьма хреновый так как по сути не каких советов и не дал насшет того как можно улутшить осанку и выровнять спину) и лутше прислушитса к ео мнению?
Moderator: используйте грамотную русскую речь. В противном случае будете заблокированы.


----------



## agent (28 Окт 2009)

Я как-то рассматривала эти разные корректоры осанки в мед технике, смотрю их такое разнообразие, думала для себя купить, сейчас холодно, под свитером не будет видно, а то что-то я сутулится начала, и это меня бесит, а ровно самой ходить как-то не получается.


----------



## Моби Дик (28 Дек 2010)

Надо заниматься укреплением мышц спины, а не дурью маяться. Думаю, что корректоры нужны только в ограниченный период, после операции (напр.). В остальном, они просто вредны! Из-за этой дряни мы упустили прогрессирование сколиоза.


----------



## Rokky (10 Фев 2011)

Я тоже раньше и корректор пробовала, и книгу на голове, и окружающих просила мене хлопать по спине, если вдруг начинала гнуться. И вместе с тем, только сейчас дошло, что может это и хорошая тактика, но стратегически такие штуки не совсем целесообразны. Для создания и поддержания здоровой и красивой осанки нужно прежде всего понять для чего она нужна и зачем она тебе. Как только поймешь, то автоматически будет держаться.


----------



## Vendy (22 Фев 2011)

Лучший корректор осанки – плавание! У брата был сильный сколиоз, никакие корректоры ему не помогали, а пошел в бассейн – теперь вообще нет никаких проблем с осанкой))


----------



## Доктор Попов (23 Фев 2011)

Покажите рентгеновские снимки до и после бассейна - вместе порадуемся!


----------



## Моби Дик (27 Фев 2011)

Здесь написали: никаких проблем с осанкой. Осанка и сколиоз звери разные. Можно при сколиозе иметь хорошую осанку, и плохую осанку при полностью здоровом позвоночнике. Так что, автор поста о бассейне прав. Чем этот корректор, уж, лучше бассейн.


----------



## dvv (28 Мар 2011)

Недавно появилась достаточно интересная разработка для коррекции непрапильной и формирования правильной осанки у детей и взрослых. Это миниатюрное электронное устройство размером всего с пятирублёвую монету, которое крепится к телу сменной наклейкой или на липучке и совершенно незаметно под одеждой. Гаджет запоминает положение прямой спины и начинает бесшумно вибрировать, если человек сутулится. В результате всего за 30 дней вырабатывается устойчивая привычка держать спину прямо.
Называется «Мастер осанки» - легко ищется по поиску.


----------

